# Samba non supporta più la flag mysql?

## diego_82

Come da oggetto, seguendo questo tutorial mi viene detto di usare la flag mysql, ma quando ad emerge di andare a fare il suo lavoro esce questo:

 *Quote:*   

> localhost ~ # emerge -pvt samba
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Dove cappero sta la flag +mysql???

----------

## crisandbea

la flag mysql, non è più utilizzata in Samba dalla versione 

```
samba-3.0.24
```

 , ovvero da quella che stai installando. 

però potrebbe anche essere stata tolta erroneamente, al tuo posto se non hai fretta attenderei qualche giorno per vedere se cambia qualcosa.

nb: la guida non sarà aggiornata all'ultima versione di samba, ma per il resto non vedo grandi problemi.

ciaoLast edited by crisandbea on Mon Mar 26, 2007 4:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## diego_82

Ti ringrazio per le informazioni, ma posso ugualmente usare un database per immagazzinare i dati nonostante la flag non sia più supportata?

----------

## Scen

Uhm... da un'occhiata veloce sembra che il maintainer del pacchetto, facendo il revbump dell'ebuild, abbia rimosso (in)volontariamente il supporto a mysql.

Bugzilla non sembra dire nulla, nemmeno i vari Changelog. Che sia da aprire un bug report?  :Confused: 

----------

## diego_82

Effettivamente ci stavo pensando, ma non credo di esserne all'altezza...

----------

## Scen

Non occorre nessun bug report, il chiarimento lo si trova nei messaggi di post-installazione della versione 3.0.22:

```

pkg_postinst() {

...

       einfo "As of 3.0.20: New USE flags: syslog, automount, async (default: disabled)"

       einfo "As of 3.0.20b: New USE flags: ldapsam, swat (default: disabled)"

       einfo "SQL and XML backends are *experimental*: sql is being deprecated"

...

```

Ovvero: il backend SQL sparirà (difatti le USE mysql e postgres sono state rimosse dalla 3.0.24[/b])

----------

## diego_82

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Non occorre nessun bug report, il chiarimento lo si trova nei messaggi di post-installazione della versione 3.0.22:
> 
> ```
> 
> pkg_postinst() {
> ...

 

Ah, e quindi se volessi immagazzinare i dati in un database non posso?

----------

## Scen

 *diego_82 wrote:*   

> Ah, e quindi se volessi immagazzinare i dati in un database non posso?

 

Al momento, no. Se leggi qua:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The passdb backend parameter no long accepts multiple passdb backends in a chained configuration. Also be aware that the SQL and XML based passdb modules have been removed in the Samba-3.0.23 release. More information regarding external support for a SQL passdb module can be found on the pdbsql web site.
> 
> 

 

Difatti c'è supporto Samba ai backend SQL funziona tramite il software Samba pdbsql, di cui, a quanto pare, non c'è ancora un ebuild.

----------

